# Big boys are here @ SPSP



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey, guys I fished SPSP from 11:30am to 4pm, and I must say I was pleased. I only caught two 18-19 inche stripers.. I met two nice guys there who seemed to have more luck then me. I personally witnessed them pull a 38 inch (fat a$$) striper in, and about a half dozen 16-21 inch dinks in also. One of the guys post here so I'm hoping he will post pics to back up my post. It's time to get out there fellas!


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

I've never been to SPSP... do you guys fish from the riprap that juts out that you can see from the bridge? The beach? where?


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

think sand


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

HuskyMD said:


> think sand


more like mud... mud banks of SPSP...


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

so you guys just chuck a bloodworm out from the beach? 

I have been a freshwater fisherman all my life so cover was the most important thing. I'm not familiar and don't yet have the mindset to think there could be any large fish just cruising along a blank sandy bottom. I'm also accustomed to fishing in areas where the water is shallow & clear enough to actually see the fish you're trying to catch. Anyways, I just started getting into bay fishing last year when I bought my first real saltwater rod after I hooked something of size down in Cambridge and couldn't bring it in because of my flimsy bass rod. 

Enough of my life story... the point is I joined this forum with hopes of picking up some pointers about fishing the bay and thanks in advance for any help/tips.


----------



## chaz (Mar 1, 2007)

Fished all afternoon (1-6) at SP. Met KMW and a P&S lurker (Mike) on the beach. (Hey Mike, register, will ya!) Got 2 nice ones. Upper 20s (though I didn't have a tape) not the upper 30s as reported by KMW. (He must have been wishin')

Got pics but I am a complete idiot as far as posting web images are concerned. They're all close to 2 mb and I don't know how to "resize" them! I can post pics after I learn. Any advice?

In all, about 8 fish 16-21 and two 26-30.

Bloodworms on a fishfinder.

Fine day.

Chaz


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Sorry about that*

The fish looked longer then mid 20"s.. The two baby's a caught were around 19inchs... yours looked much larger then mine..



chaz said:


> Fished all afternoon (1-6) at SP. Met KMW and a P&S lurker (Mike) on the beach. (Hey Mike, register, will ya!) Got 2 nice ones. Upper 20s (though I didn't have a tape) not the upper 30s as reported by KMW. (He must have been wishin')
> 
> Got pics but I am a complete idiot as far as posting web images are concerned. They're all close to 2 mb and I don't know how to "resize" them! I can post pics after I learn. Any advice?
> 
> ...


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Any tutorials on tying this "fish finder" rig I keep hearing about?


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

You can start with this. Some people will use a float on the hook leader to keep it off of the bottom.


----------



## HuskyMD (May 19, 2000)

caviman,
Use the search function on the site and look for "fish finder rig". You actually don't really tie anything. You use a slider for your hook and have a sinker at the bottom.

While it is sand, there are holes, sloughs, etc. in the sand where fish tend to be. 

Good luck.


----------



## chaz (Mar 1, 2007)

It's pretty simple, Cavi.

The Hatteras rig is cool but you don't have to get that complicated.

The "fishfinder" is a small plastic sleeve with a clip suspending from it where you attach your weight. There's a box of them at Angler's -- 35 cents each.

With a bare line you slide the line thru the plastic barrel and then tie to a swivel. To the other end of the swivel you attach about a three foot piece of mono or flurocarbon leader and then your circle hook. This rig lets the fish take the bait without feeling your weight.

BTW. A circle hook is perfect for this type of fishing. The fish hook themselves and it doesn't really matter much if you have some slack in your line.

Good luck.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Be careful with the plastic sliders. They are known to break on a decent cast and can cause someone to get injured with flying lead. 


I suggest using the following:










.


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*yesterday - 3:30 - 8*

Managed to hook up w/ many dinks - 14-24"'s and the perch were nibbling away througout. Also took pleasure in seeing a gent land a 28" and 34"(+/-). So, the feesh are starting to pick up. Water temps are a tad bit warmer during the day so the fish will probably continue to bite during the day as the bite died down as the sun settled in for the evening. Apr 21st is but a short time away...get ready folks...


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Welcome*



Caviman2201 said:


> so you guys just chuck a bloodworm out from the beach?
> 
> I have been a freshwater fisherman all my life so cover was the most important thing. I'm not familiar and don't yet have the mindset to think there could be any large fish just cruising along a blank sandy bottom. I'm also accustomed to fishing in areas where the water is shallow & clear enough to actually see the fish you're trying to catch. Anyways, I just started getting into bay fishing last year when I bought my first real saltwater rod after I hooked something of size down in Cambridge and couldn't bring it in because of my flimsy bass rod.
> 
> Enough of my life story... the point is I joined this forum with hopes of picking up some pointers about fishing the bay and thanks in advance for any help/tips.


TO P&S AND IM SURE SOMEONE HERE CAN ANWER WHATEVER "?'s" YOU MAY HAVE.


----------



## MANDINGO (Apr 4, 2004)

*80 Degrees Today*



Huntsman said:


> Managed to hook up w/ many dinks - 14-24"'s and the perch were nibbling away througout. Also took pleasure in seeing a gent land a 28" and 34"(+/-). So, the feesh are starting to pick up. Water temps are a tad bit warmer during the day so the fish will probably continue to bite during the day as the bite died down as the sun settled in for the evening. Apr 21st is but a short time away...get ready folks...


WOULD BE NICE TO BE OUT THERE :fishing: AND IT WAS 4/21!


----------



## Caviman2201 (Sep 15, 2006)

Wish I was out there right now... so nice out right now... this weekend is supposed to be really really nice tho... best to fish SPSP really early, really late? Any suggestions on time?


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Earlier the better*

I believe Saturday it's going to be packed so beware... I plan on being there quite early... woo hooooo....


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

Whatcha talkin' bout Huntsman?!?!? You should start catchin' small fish (bait for me) before you go try for the big boys. Need to walk before you can run


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*LOL.. when you make it to the list*



fingersandclaws said:


> Whatcha talkin' bout Huntsman?!?!? You should start catchin' small fish (bait for me) before you go try for the big boys. Need to walk before you can run


call me... 










Get some... see my white bucket by my beach cart...


----------



## okimavich (Nov 13, 2006)

Huntsman said:


> call me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, can you please turn the contrast down a bit. I can't see who's in the picture.    

BTW fingers, you gonna take that sitting down on your couch wishing you could fish right now? 

Ooh, I like the pic of the white bucket. I think you should take the title: WBB - _Diversity Chair_ or just WBB - _Shadow Ninja_


----------



## fingersandclaws (Oct 17, 2005)

> BTW fingers, you gonna take that sitting down on your couch wishing you could fish right now?


I'm photoshopping as we speak.  Just playin' playa!!! Nice catch, I don't have that beat, so . . . 

Huntsman 1
F&C 0


----------



## BAYFISHER (Jul 6, 2001)

*From Where I Am*

AT SCHOOL!  
wishin I were fishin! :fishing: 
Now the kiddies are on spring break, I am back to school tonight.
I wish I knew the punch line, because I missed the question.
Is the timing ever right?
Will the season stay sufficed?
I thank you for the "eye candy" big striper in the "handy".
whew, some guys get all the breaks, hot weather, and sun. Seems to be when I go, winds blowin 30+ and cold NW winds.:spam:


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Huntsman said:


> call me...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude!!! That pic looked like it was taken years ago. Looks like you packed quite a few of them cows since the last time I saw you!!


----------



## Huntsman (Mar 6, 2003)

*Pic..*

Crack'n up... was taken w/ a cell phone by a friend who wasn't quite up to speed on the new technology... 

Funny one Tuna but I got some thing for ya... 

















Get some... 

OK - the Shadow Ninja works... lol... Once I get a sig I'll be sure to add it...


----------

